# Any Brothers Need A Laugh??



## Derinique Kendrick (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought this video was pretty funny! 
https://www.youtube.com/embed/oBnzp4OkDD4?autoplay=1&FORM=VIRE1&MID=2500&PC=APPL


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 6, 2015)

Lol


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 7, 2015)

ROFLOL


----------

